# G15 Standard-Applets verschwunden



## -FA- (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit der G15. Mir sind auf einmal die ganzen apllets für die displays z.B. für die Systemleistung verschwunden. ich kann sie weder über die Wechseltaste herholejn noch sind in der Software mehr drin. Da sind die meisten weg. Und die Software lässt kein drüberinstallieren zu. Was soll ich da machen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Februar 2010)

Du gehst auf Datenträger c: , Programme, Logitech, GamePanel Software, Applets, und dort startest du aller Anwendungen mit doppel Klik neu dann geht es wieder. Hatt das auch schon sogar schon ein paar mal keine Ahnung woran das liegt, allerdings trat das Problem nur unter win7 auf.


----------



## -FA- (19. Februar 2010)

Ok, die wären jetzt wieder da. Nur wie krieg ich die dazu, dass sie wieder automatisch druchschalten?


----------



## hummervee (19. Februar 2010)

Habe auch dieses Problem beobachtet, tritt immer mal auf wenn der Rechner abstürzt, also nicht ordnungsgemäß runtergefahren wird. Und auch erst seit Win 7 Habe danach einfach schnell neuinstalliert, und die GTasten Profiele wieder importiert.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Februar 2010)

wenn du sie wieder akriviert hast kommen sie auch nach dem neustart wieder, werden dann wieder automatich gestartet.


----------

